# PS3 Fat to Slim HDD transfer



## Bakkerbaard

Allright, first off: Hi, nice to meet you.
Second off: My PS3 just died on me, did the YLOD thing and I've taken the time upto now to come to terms with that I'll be purchasing a PS3 Slim.
For the record: I'm coming from a PS3 Fat. I could rip it open and try some digital surgery on it, but I prefer the easy way. The Consumer's Way! 

Kidding aside, I was led to believe that while the custom HDD I put in the old Fat will fit in the Slim, it can't be used because the HDD can only be linked to one console. 
Is this in fact true?

The problem is that not all of the savegames I want to bring along can be backed up to a USB device. Which is dumb, but a fact nonetheless.
In fact, that's the sole basis for this question. If I could have backed up _all_ of my savegames, I wouldn't need to transfer the bloody disk at all. So if the above question is answered with "true", my follow-up question would be: How do I back up savegames that can't be backed up? (And is that Playstation Plus Online Storage worth it then?)

Thanks in advance!

Edit: My apologies if this has been asnwered elsewhere. I did try and search for it, but pickins were slim. Pardon the pun.
Plus, since I had planned on a night of gaming, I'm well pissed and quite done trying to find snippets of answers.


----------



## Laxer

Hopefully your not too angry.

I believe it can be done pretty simply.

I believe you can just swap them, a FW update might be need tho.

To do this grab a flash drive(BACK IT UP FIRST) and:



> 1 Format your media device to FAT32.
> 
> 2 Create folder (all in capitals) called PS3
> 
> 3 In the PS3 folder create a folder (again all in capitals) called UPDATE
> 
> 4 Using a web browser download FW 3.0 from Sony official site directly into the UPDATE folder of your chosen media device/USB stick/memory card
> 
> 5 With your PS3 slim turned off and unplugged swap in your new HDD (read instructions in manual if you need help) it really is simple
> 
> 6 Plug Dual shock controller into one of USB slots
> 
> 7 Plug your media device/USB stick/Memory card into other USB slot
> 
> 8 Power up your PS3 slim and follow on screen intructions


----------



## Bakkerbaard

Nah. I bought myself a Slim to make me feel better and I'm all good now. I'm just a big kid, really. 

So you're saying I actually can use the HDD from one PS3 in another? That would contradict everything I've found so far, but it's certainly worth a try.
Thanks!


----------



## Laxer

Bakkerbaard said:


> Nah. I bought myself a Slim to make me feel better and I'm all good now. I'm just a big kid, really.
> 
> So you're saying I actually can use the HDD from one PS3 in another? That would contradict everything I've found so far, but it's certainly worth a try.
> Thanks!


I can't see why not, i have an old laptop drive in my ps3.

easy upgrade from a 20 to a 250gb 

Only problem that might occur is that it may request you format your harddrive.

if this is the case you can back it up on the computer then format it and transfer the saves over.


----------



## -WOLF-

Laxer is exactly correct. The PS3 and Xbox360 use typical SATA laptop hard drives so they all will be swappable. You can most likely just pop it in and let it format for you.


----------



## Laxer

-WOLF- said:


> Laxer is exactly correct. The PS3 and Xbox360 use typical SATA laptop hard drives so they all will be swappable. You can most likely just pop it in and let it format for you.


X360 requires certain firmware on the drive for it to be read as a proper HDD. I believe PS3 does not.

How to upgrade your PlayStation 3 hard drive - Features at GameSpot


----------



## Bakkerbaard

Yeah, I know what kind of disks go into the machine and I do know it'll need to be formatted and everything. 
What I was wondering though, and it kinda looks like it's been answered by Laxer's second reply to me, was if I could just transplant one PS3's brain into another and carry on as if nothing's happened. You know, not as much putting the disk from one machine into another, but more like taking one machine off of a disk and putting another one around it.

And in the end it's all just for these bloody Mass Effect savegames too. That's about the only thing I couldn't back up. I'll experiment a bit, try what you've suggested. Thanks!


----------



## bwolfje

Hi Bakkerbaard,

Unfortunatly you will not be able to keep your saves.

All ps3 systems have there own unique encryption, therefor at the second you will pop in the hard disk to an other system it will automatically ask you to format the drive.

Do note: it also can not be done through a pc either the moment you will initiate it on your pc the encryption will be gone and so will your saves, for good.

You could copy your saves to a USB drive as stated above.

In case for some reason you cant back up your saves, you might want to consider getting a Playstation Plus subscription for a month.

You can then save them via playstation plus, i believe it should be possible to do it then as these saves are bound to your psn id.

Above information is out of my own expierence, as i thought it would be possible to connect it via pc or transfer it to an other ps3 system (i did back up before i tried as it was a case of: i wonder.... )


----------



## aJoseph

I have a similar problem. My old (fat) PS3 died and i have since discarded it and purchased a new (slim) version. I am desperately trying to transfer some saved games to the new hard drive and am hitting a blank wall. Is there any method that works?

My thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/playstation-3-hard-drive-data-copy-616373.html


----------

